# Подскажите есть ли у вас представители в Казахстане а Алмате



## sergey123 (5 Июн 2006)

Подскажите есть ли у представители доктора Бобыря в Казахстане в Алмате, которые работают по методике дефанотерапии?

На одном сайте написано, что есть, на другом написано, что нет. 

Сергей


----------



## Гость (6 Июн 2006)

Телефон в Алма-Ате клиники Бобыря 83172421294. 

И, как они утверждают, что он там будет в июле.

Где правда, где нет - подскажите?


----------



## Анатолий (6 Июн 2006)

Здравствуйте!

Ни в Казахстане, ни в Алма-Ате клиник доктора Бобыря нет.


----------



## Таня Шишова (21 Янв 2008)

Есть ли у вас ф-л Клиники Бобыря в Алматы Казахстан?


----------



## Ell (21 Янв 2008)

Уважаемая Татьяна.
Прочтите пост №3. Специалисты клиники Бобыря неоднократно отвечали на этот вопрос.


----------



## Анатолий (21 Янв 2008)

Анатолий Иванович Бобырь ушел на заслуженный отдых уже как 3 года, по состоянию здоровья. Поэтому прием вести он не может. Не верьте слухам!
А если нет доверия мне, то можете позвонить в Нашу клинику в Москве и переговорить с его сыном Михаилом Анатольевичем Бобырем, после ухода Анатолия Ивановича, сын  встал на его место.


----------



## Шолпан (13 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Подскажите есть ли у вас представители в Казахстане а Алмате*

К нам в город (Усть-Каменогорск, Казахстан) приезжают представители по методу Бобыря из Алматы. Я пару раз была и очень разочеровалась. Они настоящие шарлотаны. Потому что, ничего не делают а шею ломают (типа поставить шейные позвонки на место) и все!!!nea А деньги за это немалые снимают. Оказываются по методу Бобыря делаются упражнении и массаж. А они вообще ничего не делают. А ездять по всем крупным городам Казахстана и без угрызения совести собирают деньги. 
А в форуме дают ответы, что в Казахстане нет представителей. Я пытаюсь дозвониться в Москву, но без успешно. Не знаю как связаться с вами. Но мне надо попасть к вам, и срочно. Без предварительного звонка не могу ехать в Москву, приеду и отправят обратно. Подскажите.furious


----------

